# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  اسکن عکس به فرمت Jpg

## saeed_82

من یه برنامه دبیرخانه مینوسیم
احتیاج به اسکن نامه ها و ذخیره اون در بانک اطلاعاتی وجود دارد.
از اکتیو ایکس Kodak Image Scan استفاده میکنم که متاسفانه تنها به فرمت bmp,tiff عملیات اسکن را انجام میدهد ولی این فرمتها برای ذخیره سازی حجم زیادی میطلبند .
چطور میتوان این تصاویر را با فرمتهای فشرده تر مثل jpg تبدیل و ذخیره کرد.
یا لااقل راه حلی برای تبدیل فرمتهای bmp به jpg ؟
متشکرم

----------


## ehsane

دوست عزیز اگه یک جستجوی کوچولو در سایت بکنی حتما پیدا می کنی اگه نتونستی با من تماس بگیر

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
اگر پیدا نکردی با من تماس بگیر.

----------


## m-khorsandi

از این نمونه برنامه استفاده کنید:

----------


## arash_delphi

سلام دوست عزیز 
اگه راه حلی پیدا کردی لطفا به من هم بگو 
با تشکر

----------


## arash_delphi

با سلام 
لطفا در مورد کار با اسکنر در دلفی منو راهنمایی کنید خیلی احتیاج دارم متشکرم 
با تشکر

----------


## m-khorsandi

> با سلام 
> لطفا در مورد کار با اسکنر در دلفی منو راهنمایی کنید خیلی احتیاج دارم متشکرم 
> با تشکر


در این مورد قبلا" بحث شده، جستجو کنید.

----------


## sanaiy

دوستان  آیا کامپوننت ویا برنامه ای برای تبدیل فای*ل BMP به GIF* سراغ دارید 

ممنون میشوم اگر مرا راهنمایی نمایید

----------


## majidtorang

> دوستان آیا کامپوننت ویا برنامه ای برای تبدیل فایل BMP به GIF سراغ دارید


..................................................  ...................photoshop......................  .......................................

----------


## sanaiy

> ..................................................  ...................photoshop......................  .......................................



با تشکر از جوابتون

ولی دوست عزیز من منظورم تو *دلفی* و محیط برنامه نویسی است.

----------


## __ ALI __

من هم شدیدا به این برنامه احتیاج دارم 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## m-khorsandi

http://www.howtodothings.com/viewart...px?article=422
http://finn.mobilixnet.dk/delphi/

----------


## sanaiy

*آقای خرسندی عزیز*

بسیار متشکرم که وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید حتما به لینک سر می‌زنم 

ممنون

 :تشویق:

----------


## __ ALI __

*ممنون از لینک شما*

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
 این را ببین:

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...964#post168964

----------


## __ ALI __

> سلام
>  این را ببین:
> 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...964#post168964


آقای عباسی عزیز به لینک مراجعه کردم و مشکلم حل شد 

از راهنمایی شما ممنونم

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
دوستان من همه اینها را در قسمت کامپوننتهای دلفی گفتم با عنوان: ImageEN نکات
ای بابا !!!!!!

----------


## Hussein_Rezaei_Adineh

شما می توانید با استفاده از دستور زیر این کار را انجام دهید


IMGEDIT1.Save('نام فایل.jpg')

البته باید کامپونت
IMGEDIT1
رو نصب کنید

----------


## sasan_1364

میشه در باره اکتیو اکسهای که با اسکنر کار میکنند  کمی  کمک کنید..

----------


## mojtaba ghost

چجوری میشه یه عکس رو در دلفی اسکن کرد.
وقتی روی یک button کلیک میکنیم وارد برنامه اسکنر شود.

----------


## AmirSky

من الان از ImageEn می کنم
ولی قبلا روش کار من برای ذخیره با فرمت jpg  این بود که اول یه متغیر TJPEGImage تعریف میکردم
بعد با دستور ()Assing  عکس اسکن شده را وارد متغیر می کردم و بعد متغیر رو به صورت jpg  ذخیره می کردم و مشکلی هم نداشتم
ضمنا یونیت jpeg  باید به uses  اضافه بشه
موفق باشی

----------

